# Ms. Research here's a little blue for you



## wolftracks (Jan 13, 2012)

I need to start getting pics of my blues I have . The first two pics are Bon Jovi who was stolen last summer and my bbs pullet that the 3 kids across the alley killed last week. I lost several birds and come to find out I have elemetery school kids stealing and torturing them. So upsetting. 













Fat Chick  BBS Jersy Giant






LD Blue Wheaten Ameraucana






Lil Jovi Olive Egger   Bon Jovi and one of my Bev Davis FBCMs


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 13, 2012)

Really pretty birds.  So sorry to hear about loosing Bon Jovi and your pullet.  What's with children today?  Torturing your birds?   So sorry.  

Thanks so much Wolftracks, really appreciate you letting me see your Blue Chickens.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 13, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Really pretty birds.  So sorry to hear about loosing Bon Jovi and your pullet.  What's with children today?  Torturing your birds?   So sorry.
> 
> Thanks so much Wolftracks, really appreciate you letting me see your Blue Chickens.
> 
> K


eta:  That's a chargable offense.  I would look into this.  No child or adult should get away with something like this.  Disgusting.


----------



## Stacykins (Jan 13, 2012)

That is horrifying that kids are taking and killing your chickens D: D: D: 

Can you get a security camera or a game camera (that is fixed in way so it can't be stolen) to at least get the culprits on camera? A well disguised game camera can be a lifesaver, and isn't too expensive.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 13, 2012)

People messing with animals is the exact reason that we have locks on every animal cage here. We haven't had any issues with people coming on our property but we are not taking chances. We first put one on the dog cage just because of his breed. We didn't want someone trying to be a smart butt and let him out for the heck of it. He wouldn't harm anyone, but we'd rather be safe than worry about him being lose because someone let him out or having him stolen. The chickens have a lock on their lot and the goats have a lock on their night time lot as well as the gate to their run.


----------



## wolftracks (Jan 20, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> People messing with animals is the exact reason that we have locks on every animal cage here. We haven't had any issues with people coming on our property but we are not taking chances. We first put one on the dog cage just because of his breed. We didn't want someone trying to be a smart butt and let him out for the heck of it. He wouldn't harm anyone, but we'd rather be safe than worry about him being lose because someone let him out or having him stolen. The chickens have a lock on their lot and the goats have a lock on their night time lot as well as the gate to their run.


Yeah I have to be careful of mine too. My oldest girl will be 7 soon and she looks intimidating, so people are afraid of her. The most damage she does, is I have never been able to keep her from eating electronics (used to drive my husband craxy eating his game controllers) and she like to wipe her slobbery face on arms and legs. Yuck!

I do know who killed my birds, but the sheriff isn't worrying about my animals. I guess they have enough drug dealers and gang members to deal with. But if they come in my yard again, they are in for a very big surprise.


----------



## PinkFox (Feb 16, 2012)

i wish they would pay more attention, theres a direct corlation between kids torturing and killing animals growing up into Ted Bundy and the likes...
most serial killers ect admit to starting out on small animals as kids...


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 16, 2012)

PinkFox...I was thinking the exact same thing!!!


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 16, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MS. REASEARCH WELCOME BACK.  

Sorry about your chickens.


----------

